# French Doors from Homedepot or Lowes???



## johnnytuinals

#*1* johnnythunders vbmenu_register("postmenu_96351", true); 
Registered User

Join Date: May 2006
Posts: 3 


*French Doors from Homedepot or Lowes???* 
I am looking for french doors with a BLIND built into the inner glass that can be pulled up and tilled....
I see that Homedepot are selling a brand called Masonite with the Blinds at around $1500 installed with the screen.....
I also see that Lowes has a brand ReliaBilt at $548 with install and screen around $1100 mark,but I don't see that they having a website.....
I don't want to pay $2000 or more for Anderson doors....
I saw the door at Lowes and it does not look bad for the price,I am wondering what you good people think?JohnnyT


----------



## didn'tdoit

I do not have anything to say about the doors, but I am very interested in your out come. I have looked for quite a while and have not found a door that I like for less than $3K. I don't where you live, but if temperature change is an issue and your doors are bigger than 5'0", I would look for a fiberglass / composite threshold. They do not move (expand and contact) therefore they stay sealed. At any case I am interested in for out come. Please post your results.


----------



## johnnytuinals

Well Lowes are giving a $50 Give card also in thier doors....So I will head towards lowes sometime this week.
I have read on another website site that the French doors with the blinds in them from lowes are not bad at all...The person installed many from what he said on the other website.
I will let yea all know during the week what happens
*ReliaBilt * french door $548
Screen $89
Install $475 and 10% coupon that i have
And $50 gift card for the door for 2 weeks special
No Tax on Doors
Final Price..........$999.00

Not a bad deal............JohnnyT


----------



## 747

www.lowes.com they have a website hd has a crappy website. Lowes charges alot for installation. You could probably fine a carpenter to slap it in for 300.00


----------



## 747

you might also want to look into pella. They have a big selection of enclosed blinds and coverings.


----------



## johnnytuinals

did not know pella had blinds inside of them?
Well they also take the old doors away,I don't konow if a local carpenter will do it?
Will check into pella,will call them tomorrow...thanks JohnnyT


----------



## 747

Its in there designer series. http://www.pella.com/products/windows_patiodoors/Detail.asp?path=/products/patio/french/designer


----------



## johnnytuinals

Well Pella french doors are $2000 and the install is another $900.....
I think its a tad more then the $999 that i can get from Lowes lol.


----------



## 747

Wow 2,000 i didn't know they were that much. To be honest with you i think those kind of patio doors are all show and no go. Meaning most don't come with screens. I think you should just go with a slider. I like my new slider. Have a neighbor who installed kind your talking about he always has it open with no screen on it. I personally couldn't deal with that because you would be letting flies and stuff in the house. Oh and by the way the day it was installed was garbage pickup day. When garbage man came around the two guys just went and threw the old one in his garbage truck. My new slider has the muttons mounted between the glass. I can't remember manufacturers name.


----------



## 747

It just came to me Vetter is the manufacturer i got it at a small town no name lumber company. Some of those places offer excellent stuff. www.vetterwindows.com


----------



## johnnytuinals

Just went to lowes and for $999 to get the
French doors with the install,,,both doors can swing inwards if you want them too.
And they come with 2 screens so no bugs can get it.
Does not look like a bad door at all,Blinds Tilt and can raise them too.
If blinds break you can get them in the door to replace them with no problems.
sliding doors are nice but not many have blinds built into them,and the ones that are cost many dollars more....And lowes takes the doors away and don't throw them into a garabage truck,unless ones passing by lol..........
JohnnyT


----------



## Teetorbilt

Watch their installers. I do a lot of follow-up work on the box stores and some local co's. Seems like no one can install doors nowadays.

Also tell them that you want them foamed in. It eliminates air/bug leaks and adds to the integrity of the install.


----------



## johnnytuinals

Thank you,,,i will tell them that when they come by on sat to measure....JohnnyT


----------



## johnnytuinals

I was looking to get ReliaBilt Frence doors at lowes with a install price of $1050.00
But the guys came out to measure and told me that the doors are JUNK?
They say the middle of the door will let bugs in water and wind......
So they said that a company called Jeld Wen win has sliding doors with blinds build into them with a install price $1641 from Lowes.
Just wondering are they right about the ReliaBilt French doors being Junk and how good are the Jeld Wen doors???

I just called lowes up and my salesperson was looking at the ReliaBilt French doors with blinds in them and he said he does not see a GAP between the doors when closed.He also said that there is weather stripping when the doors are closed....
Salesman said for the month that he has work at lowes that he sold around 16 of these doors and nobody complained yet.....
So I wonder maybe its a tad harder to install these doors instead of the sliding doors and makes the installers job a lot more easy???JohnnyT


----------



## 747

I don't know but the guys think jeld wen replacement windows are crap for a 100 percent fact. I would recomend just for the heck of it go to a no name lumber company and see what they have. Meaning just a regular lumber company. Not a name place like lowes or HD or menards.
But then on the other hand they could be correct. The question is this. Are they just trying to get more money out of you.


----------



## johnnytuinals

Well the installers I guess work on a $475 per door install,and its a outside installers and not Lowes(Lowes don't have installers}
From what the Installers told me that the Bugs,Water and wind will get in when you close the door because on the smalll opening GAP in between both doors when they are closed...
I called the installers a few hours later and ask a question about myself not really going to use the door that much unless i grill a hotdog.
I asked them about the water,Bugs and wind again.....
And the Installer said he got many complants on these doors,I told him I will go to lowes tomorrow and look at the doors again,and the Installer said you will need to get on your knees and look at the bottom of the door when the doors are shut together,then he said you will get cold air coming in from the bottom during the Winter and then he said he does not know about BUGS.....
Hummmm maybe the job is a tad more hard for them???
Yes I tried to call a few Lumber places but all were closed because of the holiday...I will try tuesday and get a few prices......Maybe the installer will be cheaper and hope they take the doors away...Thanks...JT


----------



## johnnytuinals

I just called Lowes up and they came back with price of
$2058 for those doos $1243 for the doors instead of the $558,because the the high price is that i have 2X6 Jams???
And the install went up too $815 from $475.......Are they jerking me off?
I called homedepot and they have no price increse in their Masonite doors,even if its 2X6 or 2X4 the price is the same....
Just wondering is Lowes Ripping me off?


----------



## sparket

*reliabilt vs. masonite*

I just installed a reliabilt French door for a customer and a masonite exterior door. First of all while the Reliabilt isn't the greatest door in the world it has all the energy efficient seals and I really think any bugs getting in could only be due to contractor error. I will say that the low end masonite door that I installed was very impressivefor the money. The seals were definitely a higher grade. As for picking a contractor from Lowes(they all sub contract) typically it is maybe a better idea to solicit an outside contractor on you own from the yellow pages. Not all contractors frome these stores are "shoddy", but I have heard some horror stories. All you have to do to be subcontractor for them is fill out an application I believe with minimal reference and insurance checks. Your best bet is to ask arround for a good general contractor or carpenter. Ask at church or you friends who they use to get the right scoop. Also I just started reading your thread. Is this going in a frame house or brick? That can effect you bid. Bottom line is the economy is not that great. There are lots of talented people that can install whichever door you go with without bugs getting in. And oh, one last thing. If you look on your reliabilt door, you will see Jeldwen on the hinges because Reliablit is a part of the Jeldwen company.


----------



## 747

I still think you should go to a no name lumber company and see what they offer. When carpenters buy stuff for all there jobs they go with the no name local lumber company and not lowes or menards or HD. I guarantee you they will have nice french patio doors if not in stock then they will have a catalogue with ones in it. If you should buy one from them don't worry about installation because they know every local carpenter around or you could just ask one who is loading up. See local carpenters will have accounts at a local lumber company because there easier to set up then at lowes or menards or homedepot. I got my patio door from a no name small town lumber company. I didn't like what lowes or menards had in stock. The lumber company ordered it for me.


----------



## johnnytuinals

Ok since I am afriad of the contractor that Lowes are useing in my area I will go local....
My house is a 10 year old Bi Level NO BRICKS,and the old french doors that suck lol...
I went and called a few Local Lumber Years and Stores and so far i am leaning towards Therma Tru french doors with the Blinds in them and the doors are STEEL.
The price for the door without screen is $940 for the Thema Tru Model 130VBRbut the local Lumber Yard says it does not come witha screen but I will have to buy a Larson at $550...
Called 2 other dealers and they say that the Therma Tru 130R does come with a screen at a price of $1009...
I even called the Company and they told me that there is no screen on the door...Makes yea wonder?
Also Thema tru has a PBS fiberglass door with screens and Blinds at $1110.......
I was thinking of going to home depot and spending another $30 for a measurement for a Masonite door.But I am passing and see if the contractors will give me a better deal,since the luber company gave me the phone numbers and I feel how bad can they be?JohnnyT


----------



## 747

I would look into the pbs fiberglass door with screens and blinds. at 1110.


----------



## 747

This is the way to go. I think this is what your talking about. Have them order it so you can get it ANYWAY YOU WANT IT. Meaning glass blinds hardware.http://www.thermatru.com/PDFpatioFrenchDoors.aspx


----------



## johnnytuinals

Thanks for yea reply 747
I came back from Homedepot and had a price of $1080 for the Masonites with Blinds and screens and both doors opened Steel......
But I had second thoughts about paying $575 and who knows how much more in labor..
I was looking a tad eary today at my local lumber store and they had the Therma Tru 130R with blinds and both doors opened but they did not come or cannot order screens as a option.Unless I buy a screen doors or something extra.
Then I looked at the Therma Tru S130VBR with only ONE door opening and the other CLOSED but it comes with a sliding screen and the door is steel.
Now about the PDF patio door I don't think that comes with a screen as a option?
The lumber store gave me a few names and one can do it in late June and the others July and Aug.The installer that wants to do it in July told be he charges $300-$400 Plus Extras that he might need....
Just wondering they all mostly install Therma Tru Doors,,,,should I stick with this brand or should I buy the Masonite from Hone Depot and have 
my installers install it?
Lots of questions but I am glad I am sticking with Local Installers instead of the big chain and I know I will not get screwed like I did with Lowes....Thanks JohnnyT


----------



## johnnytuinals

I am getting the smooth star doors with a 20 year warranty
but yea like the PDF but that is a cheaper door with a 10 year warrentry.....Both have Blinds and both are fiberglass but with the Smooth star has a track for a sliding screen door.....
I see on their website that there are a few more dealers that sell these doors that I will checkout tomorrow on the price.......Thanks JT


----------



## 747

I would go with the local lumber company and the smooth star does look like a quality door. Also there installer with definately know what he is doing or they will give you the name of a local carpenter no problem the local lumber companys know all the best carpenters by first name. Oh and as i recall you have option on that door if you wanted to order it. That is definately the way to go. Have a local lumber company order it you might have to wait 3 or 4 weeks but so what that way you get the door that you want. Because i did briefly look at the website and i think you have color options.


----------



## johnnytuinals

Thanks for yea advise 747
Funny thing happen today,I thought I would call another local lumber yard for the Smooth star doors and they are cheaper by at least $125 and No tax....Funny I asked the guy that I have to find a Installer for this door,and the guy from the Floors and Doors Store(thought it was a lumber store when I called}said that they can install the door at $200,,,,wowwww.
While I was there I asked him does he sell hardwood flooring and he showed me Bruce Hardwood floors at $5.50 a foot,At first I thought that was just for the install,But it was for the hardwood and install together,no tax.Lowes had the same hardwood flooring at $4.39 a foot and $4.58 a foot to install,,,,So I said screw lowes again lol and I am saving $3.97 a foot at my Local Door and flooring store,,,,,,Glad I don't havemuch of a wait,only 2 weeks for install....170ft - 180ft of flooring and saving at least $700....Damm Lowes and Homdepot are both ripoffs and I would never that thought that they can be so bad and their installers sucks toooooo....JohnnyT....


----------



## 747

Your large and in charge now. Thats a great deal. More than that the local places care about there reputation unlike lowes or menards and home depot they could care less


----------



## redline

Sounds like it worked out better then when you first started.
The money that you saved on the flooring will pay for most of the price for the door.

A friend had an estimate for carptet from lowes and one from a local business. Lowes was $700 more and the carpet that lowes was going to install was a lesser quality. My friend went with the local business and a got a better quality carpet for $700 less.


----------



## johnnytuinals

Only good thing about Lowes was the great prices I got on my GE Stove,Refrig and dishwasher and Coleman generator.
And with Homedepot I will have to say that their Cheap carpet is still holding up well.Home depot has a few nice carpets at great prices off of the Carpet roll they have in the store.All the carpet stores tried to screw me and glad Homedepot has a great carpet selection off of the Carpet rolls...
Yea I guess that there are a few Door and Floor stores that will give yea a great deal on Doors and Floors.
I cannot beleave their Labor is soooo cheap(depends on where yea live}comparing to lowes and homedepot.
When I first started I thought those big stores were cheaper,but I was soooooo wrong.
You guys should buy a few coupons off of Ebay for Homedepot,20% off and no experation dates on most.....and these coupons can be used at lowes too....
I have about 30 20% off coupons from homedepot that I can use anytime in the future and it cost me around $60,,,made that up when I bought my generator at lowes lol.....JohnnyT


----------



## 747

I got a good deal on a window airconditon from lowes last summer 196.00 for 10,000 btu. It works excellent and yes i did buy a new fridge from them a couple of years ago. I did buy some carpet at lowes and had them install it very happy with that.

Ps First wash machine and dryer i ever bought i got at kmart they lasted a long time. I don't think kmart sells washer and dryers anymore they were whirlpool.


----------



## fhivinylwindows

I install doors and windows for a living 5 or 6 days a week with 6 crews. In the course of a year, we install several thousand doors and windows. If a contractor from Lowes or Home Depot gives you advise, they are trying to prevent a "call back" due to a poor product. They do not make money on a "up-sale". If you complain to either company after your install about a product issue, the contractor will waste a ton of time dealing with a issue that he tried to prevent before the install. There are only two times a installer from either place will give you product advise;

#1. They will try to get you to buy a product that is quick to install. Poorly made (cheap) products take longer to install. Good products are made square and are generally free of defects, hence a quicker install. 

#2. They will try to get you to buy a product that they can install and never worry about repair issues. Once again poor products fail and good products generally will last and not have service issues.

Call around to Home Depot installers, they will try to get you to buy Andersen.
Call around to Lowes installers, they will try to get you to buy Pella wood products (not the vinyl !).

good product+proper install=happy customer

cheap product+good install=happy customer until the product fails and they now have to buy a good product and pay for the labor again.


----------



## johnnytuinals

Wondreing if yea think the Jeld-Wen Frech doors are Cheap?
Reliabilt is made by Jeld-Wen so I feel that the doors are Ok and not Cheap.....
The contractors wanted me to buy the Sliding doors that are made by Jeld-Wen with the blinds built into them.Until I found out that the Reliabilt doors are made by Jeld-Wen..
The few of the Lowes that I called were very surpised that there were problems with the Reliabilt with Blinds built into them....And most said that it must be the installer thats screwing them up....
Glad I am getting therma tru french doors with Blinds from a local dealer that will install the doors and take the old doors away for $200....
I was so happy I gave them my Business to install my Hardwood flooring by BRUCE......Lowes wanted around $9.00 a foot installed and my local guy is giving me them at $5.50 a foot installed....Same flooring....It pays to shop around other then the Big stores and maybe get better prices....The company said that they have installed many 
therma tru French doors so I feel pretty good.......But this is the first french doors with blinds that they are installing...Hope everything goes ok....JT


----------



## fhivinylwindows

jonny, therma tru doors are good, just order them with the jamb saver. The bottom 10" or so is not wood so they will not weep water. The regular wood on sill doors tend to weep/wick water into the jambs causing early rot/decay. Good choice on the door.


----------



## johnnytuinals

Thanks for the OK on the doors Fhivinylwindows

Glad I found a little Windows and Flooring Store that sold the Therma-Tru doors with the Blinds inside of them...
And glad that the Little store can install and remove the old door at $200.
I just gave the little store the Lowes measurements that i paid $30 for and they ordered it.
funny Lowes calls a Basic Install is $450 and the installers wanted around $900 for the install
and on their list they say the Dump is $47.72 Extrea labor,
Remove Existing Kick Plates $47.62 Extra Labor
Extend Jamb and custom Make oak interior saddle $142.86
Custom make exterior Case & Cap in standard color coil $102.04
Basic install $475.00
Now if that sounds right let me know,,,,,they did lots of writing and didnot say anything about the extra fees...
My local dealer didnot say anything about extra fees and if there are I am sure that they will be alot less....Thanks Jt


----------



## fhivinylwindows

Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## johnnytuinals

I had the Installer come today.
He measured the door he was installing and the one that was coming off.He said the door is a few Inchs wider and also higher....
He called his company up and they said install it,but i think he would have wanted to replace it....It took him a lot of extra time cutting just to make the door fit.Great to only pay $200 for install....Too me it looks great and so it took him over 3 hours to put it in ,,,,he did not have time to finish my hardwood flooring until tomorrow,and he does not get paid till the job is done lol....I cannot beleave all the hard work these guys do,I am sure they are not over paid....JT


----------



## johnnytuinals

Therma-Tru doors are great looking....didnot know how well the door looked after they finished the flooring and PUT the MOLDING on inside of the door and walls and the MOLDING outside looks great too.
I think tthat they did a great job,I am glad i went with Hardwood flooring instead of the Pergo Type of flooring.Nothing beats real wood I guess.They say the outside is PAINTED white(not a Primer I guess}.
I want to keep it white so i guess I will leave it alone but the inside looks good and wondering is thats Primed and can I get away from painting it???Yea all have been a great help....JohnnyThunders


----------



## fhivinylwindows

Is the jamb also pre-painted or just primed? If it is just primed, you will want to get paint on it asap or the sun/uv will kill the primer.


----------



## johnnytuinals

I think the door outside is the only thing painted...
I guess I will have to paint the Trim soon,Whats the Jamb?Its that the Trim?....Thanks JT


----------



## fhivinylwindows

the wood frame of the door is the jamb. Be careful not to paint the weather seal strips or they will crack.


----------



## zocon3

Just wondering if you got your door? I've been searching everywhere for a french door with a screen...checked all the places you looked at (homedepot, lowes etc.) and I am curious to know how you like your door?? Please email me as it would be greatly appreciated!! I am at my wits end~~new home owner, single mom of twins and everyone keeps tellin me how stupid I am...that this door does not exist and to get a 'regular door with a storm door'~~I want what you all are talking about...please~~any information would be greatly, greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## handyjoe

Hey guys, 
I bought French doors from Dixieline a month ago, and it only 989.00 installed. Did I get a good deal? I heard HD has some really bad doors and a very sucky return policy. What do you think?


----------



## fhivinylwindows

Handyjoe, is Dixieline a local brand or a local retailer?


----------



## SiGGy

Sorry to bring this thread back to life....

I just thought I would share my experience with Lowes "Reliabuilt" (jeldwen) French inswing patio doors.

I purchased their top of the line french door; custom ordered to meet my opening.

Blinds in the door
Upgraded Weather stripping (magnetic)
Door Sweeps
Upgraded to the vinyl cladding on the brick molding
Screen Doors...

Total came out to around $1160 (not including installation)

I installed the door with a friend. We installed it properly; perfectly square and leveled and caulked to the house. I even made my own drip pan out of galvanized steel. (for future reference just go and buy Pella's flashing tape, way easier) Or buy the plastic drip pan that Jeldwen makes for the door; I have no clue where it's sold though. I also foamed the door in.

Things I noticed about the door immediately upon getting it home...

1. It came with the wrong installation instructions. (I had to order them).

2. It was completely missing the top sliding rail for the screen doors.

3. The instructions say you cannot screw into upgraded vinyl cladding for the brick mold or it will void your warranty. Yet to install the top screen door rail it says to screw into the brick molding... ?!?!? nice contradiction

4. The bolt locking mechanism for the secondary door is cheap. 
a. it's not a bolt, it's a thin metal slot (rectangle)
b. the bottom bolt goes into PLASTIC (hollow threshold) which is at most 1/8" thick
c. the plastic where the bottom bolt goes will wear out VERY quickly as it only has a small surface area where the bolt hits it. if the bolt was round this wouldn't be an issue. But every time someone put pressure on the door (opening/closing) it will slowly wear out the hole you had to drill for the bolt.

5. Even with the upgraded air seals I could see light at the bottom of the door int he middle where they meet. The rubber gasket they have there is just inadequate. I tweaked it a bit until I saw no light; but it is just a matter of time until it doesn't seal again. The issue is not due to installation, it's just poor design of the door.

6. On the threshold of the door where the side casing meet it says "do not caulk here". Which makes sense if they sealed it, which they did. But they used a foam strip sealer. When water hits foam it wicks into it. Unfortunately that foam goes all the way into the house... so it ends up wicking water inside the house.

If you install one of these doors and you know the door is going to get directly hit with water. I highly suggest installing/make a drip pan!

When the other installers were saying the door would leak they were not lying. If you study the seals at the bottom of the door in the center where the doors meet you can see it will leak air/water. It's just not a great design...

We had 4 days where it rained pretty heavy. And sure enough water started leaking in through the center seals of the door.

I returned the door and got a pella 850 series french. The design is night and day to the Reliabuilt jeldwen door. After this experience you can guarantee I studied the designs a lot better  (I would like to give credit to Lowes who took the old door back no questions asked when I told them it leaked. They also gave me a large discount on the Pella door for my trouble! Lowes will definitely get more business from me!)

If you take the time to look you'll see the major differences; just focus on the threshold, seals and where the doors meet at the bottom. 

Easy things to notice... (pella vs reliabuilt) Anderson makes a door that is just as good from what I saw. I just liked the fit and finish/feel of the pella better.

1. Pella has a 40 degree (approx) threshold grade to get the rain water off the threshold. Reliabuilt has barely any grade on it...
2. Pella has a mini gutter system inside the threshold just in case anything does get in to expel it to the outside. 
3. Pella doors seal completely around all of the edges basically leaving no chance for rain to penetrate. The Reliabuilt door leaves a lot to be desired for it's sealing at the bottom and where the doors meet.
4. The Pella deadbolt system makes the the Reliabuilt look like garbage; there is NO comparison

In the end, if you have a large overhang and the door will not get a lot of direct rainfall you can get by with the Reliabuilt. But if you are like me where the door is fully exposed and just had your wood oak floors redone you probably don't want to try and save the extra $1500 or so. In the end it will end up costing you more....

Any lessons learned for me? Ya... get down on your knees and inspect the products you are buying. It's so easy to go shopping and see some $$ savings but miss some major design differences.


----------



## skymaster

Johnn: Just to set the record straight. Somebody is either not up to speed or mis speaking :}

Reli-built, Jen-weld brands are the same company. Both brands are made byt the same major company. The better known brand is CARADCO. Jen-weld is the master umbrella or holding company.

A note to Teetor's comment: make shure the foam is NON EXPANDING FOAM:yes:. Make very shure, expanding foam will buckle the door jambs.
JackM


----------



## gogogodzilla

we all know the pella is a better door then the reliabuilt.

but at 1500-2000

is it that much better then paying 500

I want to buy the reliabuilt fiberglass french doors


----------



## Amber

Just a note on Reliabuilt. The comments earlier stating that this is a Jeld-Wen product is correct. Jeld-Wen mass produces this product for Lowes only and it's meant to be a product for the person that does not want to spend alot and does not mind the finish work. Pella is a different beast. It's an upgraded product. Jeld-Wen also produces the Pozzi and Norco product that is 2nd to none. These have to be purchased from a window and door dealer, or a lumber yard like 84. If for some reason the Reliabuilt product does have a problem Jeld-Wen is more then happy to have it taken care of. In fact I do some of this warranty work for them.


----------



## qumulus

I recommend Milgard French Doors which are wood interior/fiberglass exterior and custom made to the size you need. I just recently installed my doors with help from a friend and these out-swing onto a deck. I'm not sure about blinds but you can get glass options that obscure the view and Low-E sunblock. See http://www.milgard.com/products/fiberglass-patio-doors/woodclad.asp.


----------

